# Escambia River Parker Island



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if Parker Island on Escambia river is worth scouting for hogs and possibly deer?


----------



## Rdneckdeluxe (Dec 7, 2008)

i've always heard all of the islands on escambia are hotspots for hogs and deer drives, never really been up there enough to know


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I rode my jonboat around parker island last year. It was a little hard to find a spot good for unloading and going walking on Parker so, we never did. I talked to one of the FWC guys and he said that you practically have to climb over deadfall and windfall all over the island since the hurricane hit. On the satellite maps Parker looks pretty good, but up close via boat from the river it killed my enthusiasm...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Before the hurricanes, I heard Parker's Island come up in a lot of conversations talking about deer and especially hogs. Sounds like there are a lot of trees down now though.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope to spend some time up there or morgan island .


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck on the islands. Once I find a boat I want to explore that area too.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

Tried scouting Parker's Island a few years ago - some real rough hiking over dead falls. Heard it was really good for hogs before Ivan though...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Parkers*

I hunted the Escambia River from boat and several of the walk-ins. Parker is low. It was so-so before Ivan and now it is even lower. Hard to find a place to "beach" the boat,hard to get around even on the ridges. (BTW,a "ridge" is any area that is not under water. It is usually 6 inches high.

Years ago the 'good ol' boys" killed everything that moved. It started coming back several years before Ivan. The whole river area has been lowered. Even Brosenham Island and the erea to the east of Whites River including the pipeline. Add to that mix the dog hunters and the still hunters or the spot and stalk guys don't have a chance. 

I am no authority on the Escambia River WMA since I have not hunted there for 2 years now except for a walk-in every now and then(pistol for hogs). It used to be great but now..............? --- SAWMAN


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I hunted Escambia last year and small game yesterday and it is definatley crowded. I've met a lot of great people there that have given me lots of great help but yesterday, even though we were wearing blaze orange vests and hats, two guys drew down on me and my daughter with shotguns while they were looking for squirrrels. We were coming back down a trail that they were heading up. I'm not sure how they mistook the sound my big a$$ makes walking down a trail for a squirrel but I decided there were too many people around and we changed locations.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah Mongo that's why i've been only hunting archery on public lands, there's some real geniuses out there that have no business toting guns. I'm hoping to make it back from this hole without getting shot so it would definitely suck to get shot on the homefront by some idiot. Be safe out there...


----------



## The_Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive hunted parker island for the last two years. It is one of the first areas to flood once the river rises. There are a few hogs on it but they are mainly concentrated on the far west side. They stay in the thick stuff which makes it nearly impossible get a shot or to retrieve anything. There are a lot of down trees and its not easy hunting. During gun season it is crawling with people. I think the majority of the animals move off the island for that reason and the fact that it gets pretty water logged about the same time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If someone takes a wizz upstream, Parkers Island floods. I've even seen a heavy dew flood it. I got lost in there about 30 yrs ago and everytime I found the river it was flowing the wrong direction!! Told God if he would get me outta there I wouln't go back!


----------



## riverhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

*NICE Boar*

Well opening day of small game was a great morning for a Buddy and I. My buddy and I managed to stalk down this Boar on WMA Escambia river. It weight was 125lbs. Shot the hog at ten yards with 20 guage slug and never took another step. Got stopped by the Game warden on the way back. Everything checked out well. They seemed to be pretty impressed. I hope they catch the people spreading corn around there. I'm sick of stalking and finding it everywhere. I have hog hunted for the last ten years and never felt the need to want or felt it their was a need to put corn out. Hogs are not difficult to find around here. We did see a very nice eight point, but no bows in hand oh well thats how it goes sometimes.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

hey , is that a rifled barrel or smooth bore ?


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Riverhunter....that is awesome..im still trying to find a way to get up there to get my pig for the season


----------

